# Orbit Drill Press



## tagger (May 10, 2011)

I'm still in the process of outfitting my soon-to-be garage woodshop. I've got a table saw, band saw, compound miter saw, and an assortment of hand power tools, and I'm now focussing on a drill press. I have room for a floor model, but I was hoping to save my budget for a couple other priorities (dust collection and an assortment of planes). I'd like to keep it below $150, and am thus looking at second-hand DP's. I stumbled on someone selling an Orbit OP-1412 5-speed DP for $50. It is 100% functional. It's about 3.5 feet tall, so it's not a bench model but it's not as tall as a standard floor model. Does anyone have any first-hand experience with this DP? Would you guys say it's a viable option?
Cheers!
Joe


----------



## tagger (May 10, 2011)

Nobody knows anything about this DP? How about a 3/4 size DP in general. I suppose I'd have to build a stand for it to raise it to a usuable height.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

at 3 1/2 feet tall i would still consider it a bench top. Not sure of the brand. 

What size motor? 

What are you looking to do with it?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

The 3 1/2 to 4 foot DP's are a fairly common size. They are large benchtop models. They are often more than you'll ever ask for in a DP for woodworking. One of the magazines just did a review on these and it considered the benchtop DP about all you'll ever need. I had an 8 1/2" DP initially. That's too small, but those that you describe are usually 12 1/2 to 14" in swing with usually about a 3 1/2" quill travel. This is about what is usually needed in ww'ing IMHO. 1/2HP and up should be enough too. For that price, if it runs nice and true I think it's a good deal. I looked up some pics for Orbit brand DPs and it looks like a fairly common design. There are so many different names of tool manufacturers out there, especially for something like this. DP's are kinda hard to mess up though, so it might be worth the effort if the motor is good and the runout is tight.


----------

